
Question: How'd you get into development? - SmushyTaco
I&#x27;ve always been curious how people have gotten into development so I thought I might as well ask.
======
auslegung
I loved video games as a child and I said I wanted to make video games. In HS
I took the only 2 Programming classes but somehow didn’t study it in
college...? 4-5 years after graduating I started self learning with Codecademy
and others. 4-5 years after that I took an online full stack boot camp with
General Assembly and got a job 2 months later.

Of course throughout my life I’ve been very interested in tech, used Linux for
many years, and was unknowingly practicing a lot of the foundational skills
needed to be a good dev.

------
soupypoopy
I've actually been wanting the get into development. Any recommendations?

~~~
auslegung
Teach yourself what you can, which is primarily limited by your
ability/motivation to self-teach, using free sources like Codecademy, team
treehouse, etc.

